# 40k industrial terrain WIP



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey there guys! Decided to make some new terrain for my self. So I will be updating this post as the project goes on. Keep in mind that I still have a long way to go with this ^^D


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm currently planning out my own terrain for SW, so I'll be keeping an eye on this for inspiration.


----------



## alex_mac47 (May 3, 2009)

Hey mate, great start! 

I am really liking the use of multi-purpose terrain pieces such as the landing pad.

Can I ask, what is the yellow mesh from? And have you considered what metal mesh you will use?


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

Thank you guys ^^D



alex_mac47 said:


> Hey mate, great start!
> Can I ask, what is the yellow mesh from? And have you considered what metal mesh you will use?


 It was a long time ago. But I think the yellow mesh is from my local crafting store.



Thank you guys!
So here I continued to work on the landing pad. And did 2 more cans.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

Some more update.


----------



## arthur.bobany (Sep 30, 2016)

That is great. Simple, effective and durable. I like your style man, keep it up! 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks ^^D


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Consider that idea robbed. 

What did you use for the ladders on the tanks?


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Consider that idea robbed.
> 
> What did you use for the ladders on the tanks?


 I used copper wires ^^)


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

Almost ready for painting! Just a few more details left!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The soda cans are a great material, but I've always run into some issues with them. Have you solved the problem of them being thin and really prone to being dented or otherwise damaged during play? I've done similar kinds of projects with gatorade bottles, and I've found the thicker plastic of those stands up to the table better, but they don't have that simple vat look the way cans do.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

The Son of Horus said:


> The soda cans are a great material, but I've always run into some issues with them. Have you solved the problem of them being thin and really prone to being dented or otherwise damaged during play? I've done similar kinds of projects with gatorade bottles, and I've found the thicker plastic of those stands up to the table better, but they don't have that simple vat look the way cans do.


 Hello! 
This is the first time I work with them. So far I bent only one, when I tried to drill hols inside it. 
The fanta cans are very strong. With all those added wood, I kinda made sure that it will be hard to bent it. While the sprite one in very easy to bent.


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Never worked with cans in scenery. but could you fill the can with that expanding foam to make it more stable.
i have no idea if it would work but it should stop it getting dented as much.

love the scenery Can't wait to see it all painted


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Very clever use of materials, shameless product placement, what's not to like. The fanta can tanks look great, the ladders look a little flimsy in my opinion but otherwise very innovative work.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

Ring Master "Honka" said:


> Never worked with cans in scenery. but could you fill the can with that expanding foam to make it more stable.
> i have no idea if it would work but it should stop it getting dented as much.
> 
> love the scenery Can't wait to see it all painted


 I was literally thinking the same thing today xD I think it could work. I checked some tutorials, not gaming related, when people used the foam. And logic says, that it should work with the cans as well.
I might try it out, but cant promise. How ever, if I do, I will let you know!


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

I finished the barrels !


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Looking good!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

The bottle top barrels look really well, hats off sir. My only criticism ( and it is only one of aesthetics) would be the netting on them, it covers them up too much in my opinion and I think you should have showed them off more, maybe using a cargo style net instead


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

ntaw said:


> Looking good!


Thank you ^^)




> The bottle top barrels look really well, hats off sir. My only criticism ( and it is only one of aesthetics) would be the netting on them, it covers them up too much in my opinion and I think you should have showed them off more, maybe using a cargo style net instead


 Thank you ^^) It what I was going for, I wanted the barrels to be covered up like that.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

Made a tutorial on how to make the barrels for your wargaming!


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

Photoshop. Massive evil industry. Want to lie to me and force me to pay money?! I say no thank you...
What I will do is, I will re upload the images from a different web site ^^) But it will take some time to do so.


On the topic. MY INDUSTRIAL SET IS FINISHED!.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Lovely job, looks great painted up, the rock effect of the landing pad is very well done but my favourite is still the use of cans and bottle tops


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

This looks great dude. Cant see some of the earlier pictures but the end result speaks volumes for itself.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

Thank you guys ^^D


----------

